# Tip for picking up the late night bar crowd



## Jen C (Apr 8, 2015)

Wanted to share a tip I figured out to up ratings and even earn some actual monetary tips. Uber suggested handing out bottled water to riders. But after a long night of drinking what they really want and need is some powerade or gatorade. I just happened to have some in my trunk and started passing them out. I was told several times my first night that I was the best driver they had ever had and the majority would tip a few dollars for doing so. It helps ease the blow of a hangover the next day, and seemed to put everyone in a better mood. Most grocery stores around here take turns on deals on both brands so you still come out ahead and helps up your rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jen C said:


> Wanted to share a tip I figured out to up ratings and even earn some actual monetary tips. Uber suggested handing out bottled water to riders. But after a long night of drinking what they really want and need is some powerade or gatorade. I just happened to have some in my trunk and started passing them out. I was told several times my first night that I was the best driver they had ever had and the majority would tip a few dollars for doing so. It helps ease the blow of a hangover the next day, and seemed to put everyone in a better mood. Most grocery stores around here take turns on deals on both brands so you still come out ahead and helps up your rating.


Gatorade will be a sticky mess the first time someone dumps a bottle on your seats. But you go girl!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah my mind went in the gutter when I saw the thread title.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

from free water to free gaterade, where will it end?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Jen C said:


> I was told several times my first night that I was the best driver they had ever had


Not only are you the best driver they ever had your also damn sexy!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Maybe try wearing funny costumes. Yeah! Or sexy custumes. Double yeah!!


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Really powerade? That's a horrible tip. Waste of money. I never offer anything anymore and still receive tips and you can too. with out giving water or powerade. By simply not being a nervous ,butt kissing and lost driver! No butt kissing.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

after powderade the next beverage the paxs will start demanding is the redbull energy drink


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> from free water to free gaterade, where will it end?


Most of my trips today barely netted me a bottle of Gatorade. I hate these 4.00 trips that net me 2.40


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

They are usually hungry after a long night at the bar. So intead of wasting their money and time driving thru mcdonalds, i buy some cheese burgers beforehand and offer them to the pax.
They only cost $2 each. And $2 for the fries. So no biggie since I'm earning a lot of money ubering.

Now the problem is i have also been told i was the best driver ever!! So your pax are probably lying to you..


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

In theory it's a good idea but most of these classless Travis worshipping assholes will take it for weakness.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> They are usually hungry after a long night at the bar. So intead of wasting their money and time driving thru mcdonalds, i buy some cheese burgers beforehand and offer them to the pax.
> They only cost $2 each. And $2 for the fries. So no biggie since I'm earning a lot of money ubering.
> 
> Now the problem is i have also been told i was the best driver ever!! So your pax are probably lying to you..


You will still get 1 star for these being cold.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You will still get 1 star for these being cold.


After hitting 'Arrived', I open the bonnet and heat a few burgers on the engine. 
I still get the occasional 1 star because some pax don't like fast food. But hey, that's understandable.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> After hitting 'Arrived', I open the bonnet and heat a few burgers on the engine.
> I still get the occasional 1 star because some pax don't like fast food. But hey, that's understandable.


I actually hire Bobby Flay to drive around with me and cook burgers for my Pax while I drive. I've gotten my rating all the way up to 4.78.
I lose $780 on each trip after expenses and payroll, but can you really put a price on being told you're the best driver?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

So you're working at a third of taxi rates and passing out gatorades? Please stop.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Jen C said:


> Uber suggested handing out bottled water to riders. But after a long night of drinking what they really want and need is some powerade or gatorade. I just happened to have some in my trunk and started passing them out. I was told several times my first night that I was the best driver they had ever had and the majority would tip a few dollars for doing so.


Hi Jen 
Thank you very much for your very safe and kind service for our very drunk,rude,cheap customers we want partners like you,you will make more money when you spend $1 for every pax. We will give .80 cents for every mile before expense,I am waiting for my big pay day from IPO filing please drive safe and give more Gatorade and candy please don't forget to open the door for our best customers 
All the best
Travis k


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm thinking serving shrimp scampi might boost my rating


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> "the majority would tip a few dollars" for the gatorade.
> 
> Gatorade purchase cost: $0.25
> Gatorade-induced tip: $2 (averaged out)
> ...


Where you buying those Gatorade for .25 cents


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Jen C said:


> Wanted to share a tip I figured out to up ratings and even earn some actual monetary tips. Uber suggested handing out bottled water to riders. But after a long night of drinking what they really want and need is some powerade or gatorade. I just happened to have some in my trunk and started passing them out. I was told several times my first night that I was the best driver they had ever had and the majority would tip a few dollars for doing so. It helps ease the blow of a hangover the next day, and seemed to put everyone in a better mood. Most grocery stores around here take turns on deals on both brands so you still come out ahead and helps up your rating.


I just skipped to the end and started offering free blow jobs to anyone who wants them. But I won't swallow. Not without a tip. Not that tip.


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> I actually hire Bobby Flay to drive around with me and cook burgers for my Pax while I drive. I've gotten my rating all the way up to 4.78.
> I lose $780 on each trip after expenses and payroll, but can you really put a price on being told you're the best driver?


Now that was funny! Thanks for laugh


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> So you're working at a third of taxi rates and passing out gatorades? Please stop.


We will know the end is here when somebody sets up a juice bar in his car for these entitled uber pax. We are almost there though. Gatorade is one step just below that.


----------



## Rain (Mar 25, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> They are usually hungry after a long night at the bar. So intead of wasting their money and time driving thru mcdonalds, i buy some cheese burgers beforehand and offer them to the pax.
> They only cost $2 each. And $2 for the fries. So no biggie since I'm earning a lot of money ubering.
> 
> Now the problem is i have also been told i was the best driver ever!! So your pax are probably lying to you..


 I have been at least three drunk peoples' favorite Uber driver. I think it comes with the territory...


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Lidman said:


> after powderade the next beverage the paxs will start demanding is the redbull energy drink


*puts red bull back in garage* um what red bull, no sir you're seeing things.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> from free water to free gaterade, where will it end?


The best way to make it end is to never start, just like smoking.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jen C said:


> Wanted to share a tip I figured out to up ratings and even earn some actual monetary tips. Uber suggested handing out bottled water to riders. But after a long night of drinking what they really want and need is some powerade or gatorade. I just happened to have some in my trunk and started passing them out. I was told several times my first night that I was the best driver they had ever had and the majority would tip a few dollars for doing so. It helps ease the blow of a hangover the next day, and seemed to put everyone in a better mood. Most grocery stores around here take turns on deals on both brands so you still come out ahead and helps up your rating.


Not a good idea, objectively speaking. But if it gives you a good feeling, then keep doing it.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> from free water to free gaterade, where will it end?


"hello rider. Oh, I see you look a tad drunk. You know what will cure a hangover in the morning? More alcohol! Let me open my trunk so I can get the cooler rockin with some pre-made mix drinks with your choice of vodka, rum or whiskey. I am here for you!" I can't wait for a pax to ask for a gatorade and then I can thank Jen for being the Uber Mom/ice cream man of the bar scene.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Phillyx said:


> Where you buying those Gatorade for .25 cents


She buys the costco 256 ounce bottle and pours them into dixie cups. Believe it or not, neither Jen or the drunk pax has ever spilled a cup.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Just won a bid on ebay for Jacuzzi trailer with a 100" flat screen and a stripper pole that ill be towing around. Tomorrow ill drive to costco and fill the Jacuzzi with Champagne.

I wonder if my car can also tow a BBQ grill, because i booked Chef Ramsay for the next 25 years.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Jen C said:


> Wanted to share a tip I figured out to up ratings and even earn some actual monetary tips. Uber suggested handing out bottled water to riders. But after a long night of drinking what they really want and need is some powerade or gatorade. I just happened to have some in my trunk and started passing them out. I was told several times my first night that I was the best driver they had ever had and the majority would tip a few dollars for doing so. It helps ease the blow of a hangover the next day, and seemed to put everyone in a better mood. Most grocery stores around here take turns on deals on both brands so you still come out ahead and helps up your rating.


I hope u get me as a rider...

Not only will I purposely spill the gatorade all over ur back seat & floor, I will 1-star u @ the end of the trip and in the comment section type in:

"offered me gatorade when I specifically asked for Red wine" as my reason.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> I hope u get me as a rider...
> 
> Not only will I purposely spill the gatorade all over ur back seat & floor, I will 1-star u @ the end of the trip and in the comment section type in:
> 
> "offered me gatorade when I specifically asked for Red wine" as my reason.


Dont forget to mention that the driver was unlicensed masseuse, who insisted that a thumb up your anus would give you a happy ending after you were forced to wear a leather mask.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

OP.

Give an inch and they will expect a mile. Stick to Uber rules and guidelines and youll be fine.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Give an inch and they will expect a mile


That's what my girlfriend does all the time.


----------



## UberPax713 (Apr 9, 2015)

If you're going to work the bar/club scene why not have music playing? The party doesn't stop when they walk out the place. Music keeps them happy, occupied, and it's good for tips.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> "the majority would tip a few dollars" for the gatorade.
> 
> Gatorade purchase cost: $0.25
> Gatorade-induced tip: $2 (averaged out)
> ...


But what about all the dead gatorades: you know, the ones people take and fail to tip for?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Gatorade's effect or amount of tip all depends on the demographics of your riders.
Give everything in the university neighborhood and you barely get any tip.
Carry around people who are regulars of cabs and you have better chances of getting tip even If you give them nothing at all.
Gatorades might be boosting the tip amount and not the number of tips received.
If UberX rider is a former black car or limo rider and going to his mansion, he will never tip. He is accustomed to the tip being in the fare. Even if it is not and he knows it, he will choose the convenience of ignorance.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> I'm thinking serving shrimp scampi might boost my rating


It might, but beware of those allergic to shellfish, you may want to consider a poultry and vegan option as well.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Holy Crap, Jen C there are sure a lot of Happy Boat Sinkers around these parts! hahahaha!!!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Maybe its late, but this is one of the funniest threads I have read on ub.net.


----------



## UberRach (Mar 10, 2015)

Stop it. They don't deserve it. Gatorade is expensive. Please do the math.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Most of my trips today barely netted me a bottle of Gatorade. I hate these 4.00 trips that net me 2.40


That would be GROSSed you $2.40, (before driving expenses)...
and then, following the OP's advice, 
it would be $1.40 (after gator/powerade).

Not happening here. I am not driving Uber to earn ratings -
I am driving to make MONEY.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Capital Grille for McDonald's prices


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> But what about all the dead gatorades: you know, the ones people take and fail to tip for?


OOOh, Jaxie Blue!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Holy Crap, Jen C there are sure a lot of Happy Boat Sinkers around these parts! hahahaha!!!


Never get on the bad side of the txrides. You're insurance might get cancelled.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a very serious question:

Why are you not just selling them? What's wrong with that? You're not asking for a tip; this is a completely separate endeavor


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Never get on the bad side of the txrides. You're insurance might get cancelled.


Oh stop!! I have enough critics as it is!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have a very serious question:
> 
> Why are you not just selling them? What's wrong with that? You're not asking for a tip; this is a completely separate endeavor


Oh no, are you going to start selling chicken McNuggets in your car? Don't do it lady, they will smell up your vehicle!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Oh stop!! I have enough critics as it is!


I knew she'd get me!!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Oh no, are you going to start selling chicken McNuggets in your car? Don't do it lady, they will smell up your vehicle!!!! LMAO!!!


But some stenches don't have to bad. Like a pizza stench smells delicious. Or the scent of orange bubbleyum. etc


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh no, are you going to start selling chicken McNuggets in your car? Don't do it lady, they will smell up your vehicle!!!! LMAO!!!


I'm not selling anything but a clean, comfortable ride.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm not selling anything but a clean, comfortable ride.


That's what he said!! Muah!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That's what he said!! Muah!


It does read like a craigslist personal ad. I should add, "Disease and drug free." Lol.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> It does read like a craigslist personal ad. I should add, "Disease and drug free." Lol.


Does "protected with insurance" belong in there somewhere?


----------



## UberRach (Mar 10, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm not selling anything but a clean, comfortable ride.


I'll take a dirty, bumpy ride please. (That's what she said)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Capital Grille for McDonald's prices


That's a mixed brand metaphor.
More like Capitol Grille for Olive Garden prices
(as both are operated by Darden)


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Phillyx said:


> Where you buying those Gatorade for .25 cents


I'm guessing you just get to take a couple sips from the bottle then it goes back into the cooler for the next guy.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

I just hand out cash, and remind them to "TIP YOUR BARTENDERS" and **** the Uber drivers


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> I just hand out cash, and remind them to "TIP YOUR BARTENDERS" and **** the Uber drivers


That should go on a bumper sticker. Uber can suck it.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberRach said:


> I'll take a dirty, bumpy ride please. (That's what she said)


That's what subways are for Mr. Scott.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Costco, 60 saver pack, small bottles. That should net out to a fraction of a dolla per unit. Something like that?
> 
> Don't tell me you shop for groceries at 7/11. I predict Ubering won't get you out of the financial hole you're digging yourself daily.
> 
> P.S. I enjoyed reading the letter penned by your fake "Travis" persona (or maybe not), but snark always works best if you'd actually read the original poster's remarks.


Andreas is a ****ing moron! Too bad she can't read this. She has her nose so far up Travis'******


----------



## ubermylie (Feb 13, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> I actually hire Bobby Flay to drive around with me and cook burgers for my Pax while I drive. I've gotten my rating all the way up to 4.78.
> I lose $780 on each trip after expenses and payroll, but can you really put a price on being told you're the best driver?


HIlarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOVA yuppie (Oct 17, 2014)

Laughing out loud here with all the witty responses. I'm stealing all of your lines!


----------



## Ytdawson (May 11, 2015)

UberHustla said:


> I'm thinking serving shrimp scampi might boost my rating


Definitely.


----------

